# Got a giant on camera



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome, goodluck with your pursuit!


----------



## duncancreek (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome deer! Best of luck with him!


----------



## Gospels (Aug 15, 2017)

wow. good luck to ur hunting!


----------



## Sfine118 (Nov 16, 2015)

Get it!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like 2 giant bucks to me


----------



## whitetales (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice! Hopefully he shows up during daylight hours. Does he have any scrapes nearby?


----------



## Jason_Haught (Nov 4, 2005)

Ever work out?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stiff_muffins (Oct 24, 2017)

So jealous! I only got a few on camera this year and wasn't able to retrieve until after season.


----------



## tradbowr1 (Dec 10, 2017)

What were feeding them boys


----------



## beautifulisblue (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Sharpt4 (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

That'll keep it interesting come opener.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice. That flyer buck is awesome.


----------



## jb79 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dandy for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellerhawk (Mar 24, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Nick_9816 (Aug 14, 2018)

Awesome! Hope you get him


----------



## BBalash3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## bradymiller32 (Jul 24, 2014)

Great Buck!! Good Luck this fall!


----------



## bangerb (Jul 16, 2018)

Always nice to have something to motivate one to get up at 0 dark:30!


----------



## chesti (Oct 27, 2018)

Awesome video! I like it!


----------



## neardeath (Oct 21, 2014)

Hope you cross paths with him again. Good luck.


----------



## ortime (Jul 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## TheCarpenter (Nov 11, 2018)

I wish I could hack your computer, trace your cameras history and locations, and kill your deer!


----------



## tvirge1 (May 23, 2016)

Sweet buck


----------



## bustedchalk (Feb 5, 2019)

Giant!


----------



## Publichunts (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Good deal man good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## kabaer (Nov 16, 2018)

Hope you got those bucks this season!


----------



## telereactor (Feb 1, 2019)

very nice deer


----------



## tcroiger (Jul 24, 2008)

Any luck?


----------



## Bend3r (Feb 17, 2019)

:wink: Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Bobuck68 (Aug 25, 2017)

Kill him


----------



## justincampbell (May 27, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Grandpassage (Oct 13, 2017)

that's a gollywhomper, I hope you got him!


----------



## BillieWillie (Feb 20, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## FLKracker (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice bucks.


----------



## 23max9 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow nice


----------



## Rclark57 (Feb 14, 2019)

Well hopefully you've gotten him by now HA.


----------



## JonTheHunter (Feb 11, 2019)

That's awesome. 


Jon


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

That gets your heart pumping


----------



## jeremyschaefer (Sep 21, 2018)

nice deer


----------



## hoytusa (Jul 15, 2017)

nice deer


----------



## badbasso (Dec 20, 2018)

Great ! good luck !


----------



## Baywaters123 (Sep 14, 2018)

Cool video.


----------



## djrenn13 (Dec 5, 2018)

choot em


----------



## JIsler (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice deer


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

ultisportsman1 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=abXkfk4_y4g
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, happy hunting!


----------



## BURGIEFISH (Feb 23, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## dkoy (Oct 4, 2010)

Beast!


----------



## Colebw (Apr 9, 2019)

😯thats a big boy


----------



## Nhines3711 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice


----------



## creer32 (Jul 2, 2012)

following


----------



## Akibler (Aug 4, 2018)

wooow


----------



## Katanafreak (Jul 4, 2014)

did you end up getting one???


----------



## tjwagoner (Aug 25, 2016)

This guy is a beauty. Best of luck


----------



## Kimber89 (Jun 14, 2019)

nice


----------



## dogz19 (Jun 20, 2019)

good looking bucks


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

Let us know when you stick an arrow in him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDekle (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you get him?


----------



## jacksting20 (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks great! Hope you nailed one


----------



## Rodray12 (May 7, 2014)

Yowsers!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

No offense but nowhere near giant size.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Wudja name em?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chingosbows (Jun 2, 2010)

Shoot!


----------



## burrell99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome! Good luck.


----------



## CaptStephen73 (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice deer


----------



## jinken65 (Jul 28, 2019)

Buck Fever! Can't wait for fall..


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dandi


----------



## bgolden1978 (May 20, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Whiskyhunter (Aug 4, 2019)

GOod luck!


----------



## 21nwingate (Jul 22, 2019)

nice deer


----------



## Johnathan 0110 (Aug 7, 2019)

Why can't big bucks just sleep at night?
Nice deer.


----------



## SouTex (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck !!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Sagittarius said:


> No offense but nowhere near giant size.


He might be this year...


----------



## Chpuryear (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## cfrick13 (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylormac12 (Aug 26, 2019)

woah!


----------



## D-Forbis (Sep 10, 2018)

He would be NICE


----------



## KnightKT (Nov 17, 2016)

Now that's something absurdly huge alright!


----------



## Jason_Chute (Jun 17, 2018)

nice!


----------



## steves05se-r (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm not the best at scoring age but the bigger one (the one with the most mass) seemed like a kinda younger deer. I was thinking like 3 1/2. if that is the case he will be a giant in 2 years.


----------



## HRB83 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Rooter76 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice deer


----------



## jonlsu (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice


----------

